# Legal Definition: Motorized Bike or Electric Bike?



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Silentfoe
> 
> *It's always funny to read excerpts from a state's motor vehicle code when someone is trying to prove they aren't motor vehicles.
> 
> ...


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Has nothing to do with regulations on federal lands. Thanks for playing, Johnny has your parting gift.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

And Land Managers are given the final say and can opt out in most cases.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

The CPSA regulation defines what can be sold as a "low powered electric bicycle", there's nothing in it that has any bearing on use, as well as nothing that says it's a bicycle unless you choose to ignore the "low powered electric" part of the definition.

If you live in a state with home rule like I do, state and local regulations can certainly supercede it and define ebikes as they'd like and determine use as they'd like. Just like we can with marijuana.

Here's the whole thing : https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/USCODE-2011-title15/html/USCODE-2011-title15-chap47-sec2085.htm


----------

